# Registration Leads To Confiscation in California.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

To my knowledge the man in this video is NOT a felon. He simply "complied" with a registration requirement...and along came the confiscators 8 months later.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's why certain hairy bipedal cryptid, who happens to be very handsome, may or may not have registered.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> That's why certain hairy bipedal cryptid, who happens to be very handsome, may or may not have registered.


Registration is feudal.

(pun intended)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Registration of firearms with any government ALWAYS results in confiscation. I believe that somewhere all background check data is saved. Government never destroys any information they can use to abuse citizens while on the other hand they always loose information that is in the average citizens favor. But I digress.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this isn't anything new - thee's been plenty of previous cases - the laws are so freaking complicated anymore that your weapon can be in violation without knowing it ....

just plain stupid to register - why the magazine turn ins don't work either >>>> everyone knows what comes next


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That's why certain hairy bipedal cryptid, who happens to be very handsome, may or may not have registered.


His guns, or himself? lain:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> His guns, or himself? lain:


All of the above..............:vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Shall not comply..


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

Left SoCal in 2009. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Seems he registered a gun that was illegal to own in the state under current law. 

Seems to me to stay out of trouble you should Deal with local gun shops and read the fine print and don't modify a gun to fire at a higher rate of fire or shorten a barrel. 

I had a 12 gauge pump action shot gun I considered shortening to make it eaiser to carry on far northern Canadian canoe trips. But after talking it over with a former soldier who now works for ATF I purchased one manufactured new that way. Carry the company brochure and original sales reciept . Makes crossing the Canadian border eaiser. As he said even if you cut it at a legal length you do not want some border agent or small town police thinking you have an illegal weapon , making a mistake measuring . Being right in court months after your vacation was ruined is not worth it. Just buy it new and don't shorten. 

He sees several mistakes in measuring a year- legal gun held up and a hassle for owner.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Registration of firearms with any government ALWAYS results in confiscation. I believe that somewhere all background check data is saved. Government never destroys any information they can use to abuse citizens while on the other hand they always loose information that is in the average citizens favor. But I digress.


Of course background check data is saved by the feds. Why would they ever follow the law?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

How Kalifornia goes so Orygun soon follows. I left Kalifornia 20+ years ago, and now I plan to leave Orygun in 15 months or sooner. Hopefully Idaho can keep itself together.


----------

